# Capped drone brood pictures



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Easter Sunday 2012 West Point CA 95255 3000'


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Are the drone brood caps the taller/larger ones on top of the frame?


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

@Foreststalker
Yes, they're the ones that "pop out" at you...the caps almost look like little balls/puffed cereal.


----------



## Foreststalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok thanks! I know drone removal helps with V-mites but just how many do you remove and how often?
@rurbanski thanks for the great pic that helps me a lot!


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

t:
I keep feral bees & haven't had much of a V mite problem yet... As far as the drone comb trapping goes, I've heard mixed reviews on it. A lot of beeks will de-cap a few drone cells to see if there are any mites inside as a good indicator of v-mite infestation levels. If you're wanting to try drone trapping, you'll want to keep the hive short on drone comb for a while, then give them a "blank" frame that'll get drawn out as nearly 100% drone; then you wait for the larvae to develop & get capped in; then you put the whole frame of capped drone comb into the freezer overnight to kill the mites in the capped comb (this also kills all of the drones, so don't do it right before raising queens).

Good luck & happy bees
Rob


----------

